# Rampage Jackson Taken into Custody Again



## Andrew Green (Jul 17, 2008)

> Sources say last night an Irvine police car was waved down by people near the place Rampage was staying who said he was acting weird. This, of course, following the insane chase the day before in which the UFC fighter hit several cars in his monster truck and was arrested at gunpoint.
> 
> We're told Irvine cops saw Rampage, deemed him a danger to himself and others, and took him to a hospital for observation.
> 
> Cops won't officially confirm if it's a psychiatric hold.



http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2008/7/17/573433/report-rampage-jackson-in


----------



## Andrew Green (Jul 17, 2008)

And some confirmation from a more reputable source:


> Irvine police went to Jackson's home Wednesday after his friends told authorities they were "concerned about his behavior and some remarks he was making," Lt. Rick Handfield said Thursday.
> 
> "Officers spoke to him to evaluate whether he was a danger to himself or others," Handfield said. "He was detained and was taken to an area hospital for mental evaluation."
> 
> Handfield declined to elaborate, citing privacy restrictions.



http://sports.espn.go.com/extra/mma/news/story?id=3494175


----------



## kidswarrior (Jul 17, 2008)

The language 'danger to himself or others' are the LEO buzzwords necessary to declare a person to be *_5150_*--at least temporarily dangerous, and needing to be evaluated. I've seen cops cuff and take people who just could not get it together, under the 5150 rubric.


----------



## zDom (Jul 18, 2008)

kidswarrior said:


> The language 'danger to himself or others' are the LEO buzzwords necessary to declare a person to be *_5150_*--at least temporarily dangerous, and needing to be evaluated. I've seen cops cuff and take people who just could not get it together, under the 5150 rubric.



Ahhhh. I finally understand the reason for the Van Halen album name.

Of course, it was only recently that I noticed that The Beatles is actually a PUNNY name, not a buggy one.

Sigh. I'm kinda slow on the uptake at times ...


----------



## kidswarrior (Jul 18, 2008)

zDom said:


> Ahhhh. I finally understand the reason for the Van Halen album name.
> 
> Of course, it was only recently that I noticed that The Beatles is actually a PUNNY name, not a buggy one.
> 
> Sigh. I'm kinda slow on the uptake at times ...


You're young, Grasshopper. You'll learn.


----------



## Empty Hands (Jul 18, 2008)

Well, apparently no substances were involved in the crash the other day.  That, combined with today, leads me to believe that Rampage has a mental illness or breakdown of some kind.  Too bad, I really liked the guy.  I hope he gets the help he needs and can pull it together.


----------



## MattJ (Jul 18, 2008)

Empty Hands said:


> Well, apparently no substances were involved in the crash the other day. That, combined with today, leads me to believe that Rampage has a mental illness or breakdown of some kind. Too bad, I really liked the guy. I hope he gets the help he needs and can pull it together.


 
Ditto. I feel bad for the guy. Stress can be a real MF sometimes.


----------



## JadeDragon3 (Jul 23, 2008)

Rampage is clearly showing signs of Roid Rage.


----------



## Empty Hands (Jul 23, 2008)

JadeDragon3 said:


> Rampage is clearly showing signs of Roid Rage.



I don't know about that.  Rampage looks _smaller _now than he was in the past, particularly in the Pride days.


----------

